#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Τυποποίηση - διαπίστευση - πιστοποίηση  & ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης

## Κουτίνας

Το παρόν άρθρο εντάσσεται στην προσπάθεια για έγκυρη ενημέρωση και ευαισθητοποίηση της αγοράς πάνω στο θέμα της επαγγελματικής ευθύνης και στην ανάδειξη της ασφαλιστικής κάλυψης της ως μέσο εξυγίανσης της αγοράς και ως στοιχείο προόδου του κοινωνικο-οικονομικού συστήματος Το θέμα αφορά τους διάφορους Φορείς Παροχής Υπηρεσιών, που συμμετέχουν στο κύκλωμα παραγωγής κοινωνικών και καταναλωτικών αγαθών (κατασκευές κτηρίων και έργων υποδομής, καταναλωτικά προϊόντα). Πριν από την οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στις ιδιαιτερότητες και στις αντίστοιχες ευθύνες τους, είναι σκόπιμο να επισημανθεί ο ρόλος και η ευθύνη των παραγόντων που καθορίζουν τις παραμέτρους λειτουργίας του κάθε επαγγελματικού φορέα ξεχωριστά.

Πρόκειται για την Τυποποίηση (δημιουργία προτύπων και αρχών), την Διαπίστευση (αναγνώριση της τεχνικής επάρκειας και αμεροληψίας Φορέων Πιστοποίησης και Εργαστηρίων Ελέγχων) και την Πιστοποίηση (επιβεβαίωση αξιοπιστίας συστημάτων και ποιότητας προϊόντων), που λειτουργούν ως επίσημα θεσμοθετημένα όργανα και στη χώρα μας, σύμφωνα με τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα. με αντικείμενο την ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών, των τεχνικών έργων και των προϊόντων προς όφελος του κοινωνικού συνόλου (βλ. σχήμα).


Οι παράμετροι και οι διαδικασίες που αφορούν την Τυποποίηση, τη Διαπίστευση και την Πιστοποίηση, θεσπίσθηκαν προκειμένου να εξασφαλισθεί η εύρυθμη λειτουργία και η εξυπηρέτηση της Αγοράς, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι:

η απαίτηση για αξιόπιστες υπηρεσίες καθώς και για ποιοτικά και ασφαλή προϊόντα, γίνεται όλο και πιο επιτακτική,το θεσμικό πλαίσιο και η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία προσφέρουν όλο και μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στους Καταναλωτές-Χρήστες των προϊόντων και υπηρεσιώνο «έλεγχος» που τείνει να επιβάλλει η ίδια η Αγορά σε θέματα ποιότητας, μπορεί να είναι ιδιαίτερα αυστηρός και να αποδειχθεί ολέθριος για τους παρανομούντες. 
Η απόκλιση από τις βασικές αρχές που διέπουν τους κανόνες "Τυποποίησης", "Διαπίστευσης" και "Πιστοποίησης", οδηγεί στην πράξη, σε κλονισμό της εμπιστοσύνης του καταναλωτικού κοινού, σε εισαγωγή πρακτικών αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού και σε μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας των επιχειρήσεων. Ταυτόχρονα, απειλεί τη βιωσιμότητα της εκάστοτε παραγωγικής επιχείρησης ή του Φορέα Παροχής Υπηρεσιών, λόγω των ενδεχόμενων αξιώσεων εναντίων του από τους αυξημένους κινδύνους που διατρέχει, λόγω μη συμμόρφωσής του με τις αρχές που είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθεί.

Στη χώρα μας έχει παγιωθεί η συνείδηση πως ο κρατικός μηχανισμός με τα θεσμικά όργανα που διαθέτει και με τον τρόπο που αυτά λειτουργούν, αδυνατεί να ελέγξει αποτελεσματικά την αξιοπιστία των Φορέων Πιστοποίησης και των Εργαστηρίων Ελέγχων & Μετρήσεων. Επίσης είναι γνωστή η απροθυμία (συχνά με την ανοχή των αρμόδιων κρατικών φορέων) για την εφαρμογή των διαφόρων εκσυγχρονιστικού χαρακτήρα Ευρωπαϊκών Οδηγιών που ισχύουν σε όλες τις χώρες της ΕΕ. Συμπερασματικά, *το σύστημα παροχής υπηρεσιών καθώς και παραγωγής τεχνικών έργων και προϊόντων, πάσχει σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας και ποιότητας.*

Ωστόσο, η αντικειμενική αδυναμία των Οργάνων της Πολιτείας να ελέγξουν σε βάθος και να αστυνομεύσουν την εφαρμογή της νομοθεσίας, δεν θα πρέπει να αποτελεί μόνιμο άλλοθι για εφησυχασμό ή για συνειδητή ή ασυνείδητη καταστρατήγηση των νόμων. Επίσης, η επιβολή προστίμων δεν αποτελεί πρακτική ικανοποίησης του περί δικαίου αισθήματος της κοινωνίας. Είναι λογικό, παρόμοιες αρρυθμίες του συστήματος να μην μπορεί να διαιωνίζονται επί μακρόν.

Η διεθνής πρακτική έχει αποδείξει, πως όταν η Αγορά συνειδητοποιήσει ότι θίγονται τα συμφέροντά της, τότε μπορεί να αντιδράσει και να «ελέγξει» η ίδια, προβάλλοντας αξιώσεις και προκαλώντας ανάλογες τιμωρίες.

Με αφορμή τα διάφορα διατροφικά και οικονομικά σκάνδαλα που όλο και πιο συχνά προβληματίζουν την κοινή γνώμη, είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι αργά ή γρήγορα η ίδια η Αγορά, υποκινούμενη από τον ευρύτερο ανταγωνισμό:

θα επιβάλλει μεθόδους τεκμηρίωσης της επιθυμητής αξιοπιστίας,θα στραφεί ενάντια στους αναξιόπιστους καιθα τιμωρήσει τους παρανομούντες με τρόπους πιο αποτελεσματικούς από τα πρόστιμα που η Πολιτεία μοιράζει κατά καιρούς. 
Μπορεί επίσης κάποιες υποθέσεις που δίνουν «τροφή» στα Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης να «κουκουλώνονται» για να μην θιγεί η υπόληψη κάποιων παραγόντων ή η αναποτελεσματικότητα του κρατικού μηχανισμού. Δεν είναι όμως καθόλου σίγουρο ότι αυτή η ιδιόμορφη «ασυλία» στα θέματα αναζήτησης και απόδοσης ευθυνών θα ισχύει για πάντα. Γιατί, εκτός από την αυτεπάγγελτη επέμβαση του Εισαγγελέα στις περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχουν σωματικές βλάβες / ανθρώπινα θύματα, είναι πιθανόν να θίγονται άμεσα και κάποια εγχώρια ή διεθνή οικονομικά συμφέροντα.

Τότε, οι τυχόν αξιώσεις αποζημίωσης, προβαλλόμενες από κατάλληλους επαγγελματίες μπορεί να είναι υπέρογκες αφού δεν θα αναφέρονται απλά σε άμεσες χρηματικές απώλειες αλλά θα επεκτείνονται και για διαφυγόντα κέρδη, δυσφήμηση, ηθική βλάβη κ.λπ..

Αναφέρεται επίσης το σενάριο όπου κάποιοι δραστήριοι δικηγόροι διαισθανόμενοι ενδιαφέρουσα επιχειρηματική ύλη θα μπορούν να αναλαμβάνουν πρωτοβουλίες ενεργοποιώντας Ομάδες Πολιτών, Ενώσεις Καταναλωτών ή/και συμφέροντα ανταγωνισμού.

Είναι προφανές πως σε περιπτώσεις όπως παραπάνω, και μόνη η διαδικασία αναζήτησης ευθυνών μπορεί να είναι οδυνηρή για τους φερόμενους ως υπαίτιους ή / και συνυπαίτιους. Τότε, ο βαθμός πληρότητας των απαραίτητων προτύπων Τυποποίησης και επάρκειας των κανόνων Διαπίστευσης, τα πιθανά λάθη Φορέων Πιστοποίησης και Εργαστηρίων, ή οι τυχόν παραλείψεις στην τήρηση της νομοθεσίας, θα προσφέρουν έδαφος για αναζήτηση ευθυνών σε βάσιμες ή μη κατηγορίες και για τεκμηρίωση της υπαιτιότητας ή συνυπαιτιότητας μεταξύ των εμπλεκομένων.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, *το μεγάλο ζητούμενο γύρω από τα θέματα της παροχής υπηρεσιών Τυποποίησης, Διαπίστευσης και Πιστοποίησης είναι η πιστή εφαρμογή της νομοθεσίας και των αντίστοιχων κανόνων της «τέχνης & επιστήμης».*
*Κοινή συνισταμένη, που η διεθνής πρακτική έχει θεσπίσει ως παράγοντα για τη διασφάλιση της αξιοπιστίας, είναι η Επαγγελματική Αστική Ευθύνη των εμπλεκόμενων Φορέων. Δηλαδή, η δέσμευση για αποζημίωση της "βλάβης" η οποία μπορεί να προκληθεί κατά την άσκηση της επαγγελματικής-επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας.* 
*
"Καταλύτης" στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι η «υποχρεωτική» ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της Επαγγελματικής Αστικής Ευθύνης. Δηλαδή, η "εγγύηση" μέσω της Ασφάλισης ότι κάποιος άλλος -εν προκειμένω η Ασφαλιστική Εταιρεία- θα πληρώσει για τις ζημιογόνες συνέπειες από τυχόν λάθη ή παραλείψεις, στα πλαίσια παροχής των υπηρεσιών Τυποποίησης - Διαπίστευσης - Πιστοποίησης.* 

Η Ασφάλιση της Επαγγελματικής Αστικής Ευθύνης είναι ένα απαραίτητο εργαλείο «συμμόρφωσης» στα σύγχρονα πρότυπα της ευρύτερης Αγοράς. Είναι απόλυτη ανάγκη οι Φορείς που συμμετέχουν στις διαδικασίες παροχής υπηρεσιών Τυποποίησης, Διαπίστευσης, Πιστοποίησης και Εργαστηριακών Ελέγχων & Μετρήσεων να υιοθετήσουν την ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης τους, αν θέλουν γόνιμα και με ασφάλεια να διαδραματίσουν τον αναμφισβήτητα χρήσιμο ρόλο τους. Και είναι ορθό η Πολιτεία να επιμείνει στην ασφαλιστική αυτή κάλυψη, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η ευρύτερη ευρωπαϊκή αγορά την απαιτεί συστηματικά στην πράξη.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, είναι σαφές ότι πέρα από την συνήθως αναποτελεσματική εποπτεία της Πολιτείας, με τυπικούς ή αυστηρούς ελέγχους, υπάρχουν και οι "Νόμοι της Αγοράς". Υπάρχει και ο διεθνώς καταξιωμένος θεσμός της Ιδιωτικής Ασφάλισης ο οποίος μπορεί να διασφαλίσει τα συμφέροντα του Πολίτη. Βέβαια και στην περίπτωση αυτή θα υπάρξουν τα συνηθισμένα ελληνικά ερωτήματα όπως, "ποια Ιδιωτική Ασφάλιση;" και "ποιος θα μας διασφαλίσει για την αξιοπιστία της;"

Γιατί, είναι γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό η «πληγωμένη» αξιοπιστία της εγχώριας ασφαλιστικής αγοράς, η οποία, στην προσπάθεια επιβίωσης επιδιώκει με κάθε τρόπο την υιοθέτηση πρακτικών «πώλησης» ασφαλιστικών προϊόντων με δίκτυα διανομής, που δεν είναι πάντα βέβαιο πως διασφαλίζουν τα συμφέροντα των ασφαλισμένων - καταναλωτών. Γιατί, πωλήσεις «από το ράφι» χωρίς επαρκή και αξιόπιστη ανάλυση κινδύνων και ενημέρωση των ασφαλισμένων, δεν έχουν μέλλον, ούτε προάγουν την «ασφαλιστική συνείδηση».

Βέβαια, όπως σε όλους τους παραγωγικούς τομείς υπάρχουν υγιείς δυνάμεις που μπορούν να προσφέρουν γόνιμες λύσεις, έτσι και στον τομέα της ασφάλισης. Αρκεί να τις εντοπίσουμε και να τις στηρίξουμε κατάλληλα ώστε να αποτελέσουν τον πυρήνα των δυνάμεων ανάκαμψης της αγοράς.

Όπως πάντα, μιλώντας για ποιότητα και εκσυγχρονισμό, καταλήγουμε στο θεμελιώδες κρίσιμο υπαρξιακό ερώτημα που ταλανίζει τη χώρα μας: "Θέλουμε πραγματικά να υπάρξει ένα αξιόπιστο σύστημα ή θα αφήσουμε να διαιωνίζεται το υπάρχον προβληματικό μέχρι να ... σαπίσει"; Πάντως, σε τελευταία ανάλυση, η λύση του προβλήματος είναι καθαρά θέμα βούλησης τόσο από την πλευρά της Πολιτείας όσο και των Φορέων, των Επιχειρήσεων, των ίδιων των Πολιτών.

Μέχρι σήμερα στη Χώρα μας δεν έχει αναπτυχθεί ακόμη αυτό που λέμε "κοινωνική συνείδηση", δηλαδή, συνειδητή τήρηση της ηθικής τάξης και των νόμων. Ούτε και "ασφαλιστική συνείδηση", δηλαδή, συνειδητή μέριμνα για κάλυψη κινδύνων που μοιραία υπάρχουν. Αν συνεχίζει να υπάρχει «ασυλία» στα θέματα αναζήτησης ευθυνών, δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα αναγκαστούμε να «προσαρμοστούμε» σε όσα συμβαίνουν διεθνώς και σε αυτά που οι Ευρωπαϊκές Οδηγίες αργά αλλά σταθερά μας επιβάλουν. Θα πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε ότι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν. "Κουτσά - στραβά" ζούσαμε κάποια αποδεκτή εικονική πραγματικότητα. Τελευταία όμως κάποιες συγκυρίες αρχίζουν να τη χαλάνε. Προσφάτως, προέκυψε και η εισαγόμενη οικονομική κρίση που μας χτυπάει την πόρτα και αρχίζει να προβληματίζει σοβαρά.

Ωστόσο, δεν θα πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε όλα "μαύρα". Βλέποντάς τα τουλάχιστον "γκρίζα", θα πρέπει να αντιδράσουμε ψύχραιμα ενεργοποιώντας τις υγιείς δυνάμεις που διαθέτουμε. Γιατί, οι δυσμενείς συγκυρίες πολύ συχνά αποτελούν αφορμή για γόνιμη δημιουργικότητα μέσα από εφαρμογή καινοτόμων πρακτικών και φιλόδοξων προγραμμάτων για δυναμική ανάπτυξη.

----------

